
GPT-3, The $4,600,000 Language Model - mippie_moe
https://lambdalabs.com/blog/demystifying-gpt-3/
======
compvisguy
It's cool to see few shot learning work so well. I'm skeptical about using
these models in production though. Would the smallest GPT-3 model outperform
GPT-2? Is there a version of the GPT-3 model that I can use in production
where the accuracy vs costs trade off makes sense?

